# Key Hole Bit



## rnubee (Aug 2, 2017)

Can you program a key hole bit in Vcarve Desktop?

Thanks

Chuck


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The preview screen won't show any bit that undercuts (keyhole or dovetail) but all you need is a short 2-segment vector that runs back on itself and a profile toolpath ON the line. Describe the bit as an end mill but name it a keyhole bit. 

Sometime the software wants to close vectors that end on the same point they started at. I get around that by making a very slight V instead. This will taper the keyhole slot slightly but that just make it easy to find/slip over a screw in the wall. I normally run a straight end mill which has the diameter of the narrow part of the keyhole bit to clear out the center. Less work for the keyhole bit to cut the final shape.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Semipro said:


> Yes


Couldn't get any easier than that.
Although w/ an ATC cnc, I usually plunge in a 1/8" straight to get that
opening shape. Then follow up w/ the keyhole down, thru, move a .005" over
then return, keyhole up. Just like the video said. Hmm... never did the plunge method.
I will admit I did the one way method ONCE in pvc. The vacuum table won
and kept the sheet down, but I had 2 big holes.

? Is it possible to ramp inward then return? Enroute for me doesnt ramp
so I dont know and Vectric doesnt show it like the guy said in the video.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

You wouldn't want to ramp from the surface to the bottom of the dept of the cut. I've done a couple where I used the fluting toolpath to start 1/4" deep, ramp another 1/32" or so, then ramp back to the starting position before retracting from the wood. That was when I needed the screw to get tighter as it slid up the keyhole slot. 

4D


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I use the Keyhole Toolpath Gadget that is built in to Vectric VCarve Pro and Aspire ( VCarve Desktop may not have Gadgets). Once you have it configured with the size of bit you are using and the orientation of the keyhole, it is an easy cut. It saves your settings so it is ready the next time you need a keyhole.

Can't get much easier than that.

Jay


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

cjskelton said:


> I use the Keyhole Toolpath Gadget that is built in to Vectric VCarve Pro and Aspire ( VCarve Desktop may not have Gadgets). Once you have it configured with the size of bit you are using and the orientation of the keyhole, it is an easy cut. It saves your settings so it is ready the next time you need a keyhole.
> 
> Can't get much easier than that.
> 
> Jay


I have used it. Works great.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

If you have room, you can draw an arc. The bit will enter at one end, cut your desired depth and length, then exit the other end. Then all you have to do is hang your work piece and adjust as necessary to get it plumb. Saw it on a group post on FB.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*desktop*



MT Stringer said:


> I have used it. Works great.


desktop has no gadgets


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is my arc'd keyhole slot. I made it 3 inches long (on an 18 inch dia circle).

Using a keyhole slot cutter, there would be a hole at each end for the screw head to enter/exit.

Edit: Added pictures of actual keyhole slot.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

4DThinker said:


> ... I've done a couple where I used the fluting toolpath to start 1/4" deep, ramp another 1/32" or so, then ramp back to the starting position before retracting from the wood. That was when I needed the screw to get tighter as it slid up the keyhole slot.
> 4D


Thats what I meant, ramp downward then return ramp back up.
Dint word it right.
Thanks 4D


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

One of the forum members post this to the forum. Purchased on Amazon.
A bag of 100 pcs was only in the $ 18.00 range. A simple 5/8" x 1-11/16" pocket 3/16" to 1/4" deep makes it easy.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Nothing wrong with cheap hardware solutions, unless you have a cnc and a keyhole bit already. 

Nice thing about keyholes is you can hang your flat backed project flush to the wall.


----------

